# Fresh Corn



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Harvested most of the corn this week. Eating all we can hold, feeding the neighbors, and freezing the rest.

The approach I use is to clean the corn, par boil for about 4 minutes, place in ice water for about the same time, then cut the corn from the cob and bag it in freezer bags. This crop crop produced about 50 pint freezer bags of corn, easily enough for a year's worth of corn.

I've found its very important to pick and preserve immediately to conserve that fresh corn taste throughout the year. 

Wondering what approach others use to preserve corn?


----------



## Tate (Aug 25, 2005)

Good job on that! I'm going to try some next year in my small suburban garden.

Tate


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Looks great!!! But you seem to forgotten the map so I could come & "help" you.... LOL!!! Outstanding harvest!!!


----------



## Shellbank Island (Dec 26, 2009)

Meadowlark said:


> Harvested most of the corn this week. Eating all we can hold, feeding the neighbors, and freezing the rest.
> 
> The approach I use is to clean the corn, par boil for about 4 minutes, place in ice water for about the same time, then cut the corn from the cob and bag it in freezer bags. This crop crop produced about 50 pint freezer bags of corn, easily enough for a year's worth of corn.
> 
> ...


That is how we process it. The only difference is we blanch ours for 3 min instead of 4. Yes, picking and processing should be in the same day.
We would have an assembly line going and at the end of the weekend we would each get our cut of the corn.


----------



## Sonnysmarine (Mar 18, 2007)

I cut harvested my last weekend, but only the ears on the end of the two rows got big and full, the rest very small, and not full ears, i think when i planted got them too close, and never thinned out the 2 seeds per planting?? but it is real sweet and have been eating it as soon as I pull it off, uncooked!!


----------



## albert white (Feb 3, 2008)

I prefer it on the cob. Parboil just like you mentioned, cool the ears and put them in bags, vacuum seal it, freeze it. Excellent.


----------



## Blue.dog (May 8, 2005)

Great crop of corn. I grew some one year and they were delicious; however, my back yard garden is small and that was all I could grow.
I like a variety of vegatables instead of just one crop.
B.D


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*Sonny*



Sonnysmarine said:


> I cut harvested my last weekend, but only the ears on the end of the two rows got big and full, the rest very small, and not full ears, i think when i planted got them too close, and never thinned out the 2 seeds per planting?? but it is real sweet and have been eating it as soon as I pull it off, uncooked!!


Pollination is a problem with most home gardens.What probably happened in your case is the prevaling wind carried the pollen to those end ears and the rest got short changed.In case you did'nt know each single silk goes to a spot on the cob and each one that is pollinated develops a corn kernel.So as you can see it takes a bunch of pollen, cause there lots of silks. Your options are ; Plant more rows 4 to 6 are bare MINIUM or hand pollinate or you can get lucky with some of the variable winds might blow in your favor.Good Luck and as as always THANKS for all the INFO and HELP you give us 2 coolers CVA34 As for spaceing look at the FARMERS CORN


----------



## Sonnysmarine (Mar 18, 2007)

Thanks,, Small garden,, and wanted to grow some corn, have not in years,, I knew i planted the two rows too close,, one wide row, but at least I did get some, going to try for some late summer corn, it i can get out of the shop with enough energy to get planted, When is the best time to plant a second crop.


----------

